# Now THAT is a stuffer!



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2020)

Wow that's quick and cool, looks like the meat is ground really fine in order to make it easier to stuff,  theres a deer processor in S Knoxville I used 1 time that has the biggest meat grinder I ever seen. the feed bin must hold 200-300 lbs easy. he done good work but i'm not a fan of mixing my deer meat with others so I process my own these days.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 14, 2020)

_IDS, I wouldn't want to clean that machine !_


----------



## kruizer (Mar 14, 2020)

I'll bid $550


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 14, 2020)

Wow Keith. That's pretty impressive. With as much meat as you process, I could see one of those in your future!!



kruizer said:


> I'll bid $550



I'd bid $551....BUT....



crazymoon said:


> IDS, I wouldn't want to clean that machine !



I'm with CM on this one. I'd hate to have to clean that monster.

Robert


----------

